# My "newbie" keeshond enjoying the snow



## FlowerFaerie (Dec 24, 2010)

This is Jenni - she joined me in the summer, aged 5. I think she likes it here.
Besides helping my "oldie" to raid the fridge, she has been enjoying playing in the snow.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2010)

Very cool dog !!! Had to Wikipedia to look up the origin; the name sounds so very Dutch (maybe one of our Dutch members can translate the 'kees', hond meaning dog)! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2010)

Have fun!


----------



## Bolero (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful dog, they are a terrific breed.


----------



## etex (Dec 24, 2010)

Gorgeous dog!! She definately has the coat to play in the snow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2010)

Bet she loves Winter more than Summer!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 26, 2010)

Cute! Just seeing the thumbnails first, I thought it was a squirrel.


----------



## nikv (Dec 27, 2010)

My next door neighbors at my previous home had a Keeshond. Best dog ever. She never barked or caused any problems. I think it's an Asian breed from Japan or Korea, but I might be wrong on that. 

Edited to add: Okay, so I looked it up on wikipedia. It states that this breed originated in Germany and is related to the Pomeranian. Gee, was I ever wrong!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 28, 2010)

nikv said:


> .... I think it's an Asian breed from Japan or Korea, but I might be wrong on that.
> 
> Edited to add: Okay, so I looked it up on wikipedia. It states that this breed originated in Germany and is related to the Pomeranian. Gee, was I ever wrong!


:rollhappy: that's OK - but I wonder where wikipedia gets it's info? 
They were once known as the Dutch Barge Dog, originating in Holland which is now a province of the Netherlands.


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 28, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Very cool dog !!! Had to Wikipedia to look up the origin; the name sounds so very Dutch (maybe one of our Dutch members can translate the 'kees', hond meaning dog)! Jean



Yes, it is Dutch, you are right that "hond" means dog, "Kees" is just a Dutch name, short for Cornelis (like Bob is short for Robert), I had to look it up, and the word "Kees" (or Cees) means: "kingly", "powerful"; or, "horn of the sun".

Cute dog by the way!

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 28, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, it is Dutch, you are right that "hond" means dog, "Kees" is just a Dutch name, short for Cornelis (like Bob is short for Robert), I had to look it up, and the word "Kees" (or Cees) means: "kingly", "powerful"; or, "horn of the sun".
> 
> Cute dog by the way!
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert !!! And a cool dog for sure!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 29, 2010)

Lovely dog!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 31, 2010)

Lovely! I'm a fan of spitz in general  I have a Samoyed


----------

